# EGM Pics



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

EGM Pics

http://www.wak-tt.com/egm020111/EGM20020111.htm

Was a long day that I am still shagged!

But well done to Nutts and all that assisted for organising a great venue.

Shame about the fog but it added some atmosphere...no pun intended!

Nice to meet up with old and new faces.


Still plenty of things to decide but it had to kick off somewhere and it looks like a start. 

I'll let the TTOC commitee give us more information as and when things start moving.

Anyone fancy a High Res Picture, email or IM me the picture number.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It was sunny the whole day in Suffolk yesterday!! You hosted the meeting in the wrong part of the country!! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Freezing fog and bitterly cold but a good meeting. Cheers to Nutts for putting in the time and effort to get us all there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Lets hope this kick starts something really good.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i second that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thirded [smiley=cheers.gif] (if the word even exists)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

and the one after that [smiley=crowngrin.gif] before fifth [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

What happened at night as I did not get to stay??


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i think they got curry and lashed up [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My head hurts [smiley=cheers.gif]...[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> My head hurts Â [smiley=cheers.gif]...[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


one to many a Paul [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My head hurts and I found I had amnesia.... : : :


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

About five too many Phil!

NuTTs, that amnesia has made you forget to send me the slides you used...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> What happened at night as I did not get to stay??


A bit of a mad night involving excessive drinking, piss taking, curry eating, rampant exhibitionism, cross dressing, pool playing (badly), slipping about on the ice, and a very serious discussion on HP. All in all, what you'd expect from the average TT owner as far as I can tell!

No hooning though due to the fog and ice, and the huge number of speed cameras around!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> A bit of a mad night involving excessive drinking, piss taking, curry eating, rampant exhibitionism, cross dressing, pool playing (badly), slipping about on the ice, and a very serious discussion on HP. All in all, what you'd expect from the average TT owner as far as I can tell!


and too many bloody Pauls :  ;D

Yeah fairly typical I would have thought.... we emptied the hotel bar completely from Gin and Southern Comfort!!! ;D ;D (and NO that's NOT the new "in" drink!!)


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> we emptied the hotel bar completely from Gin and Southern Comfort!!! ;D ;D (and NO that's NOT the new "in" drink!!)


  Â no comment Â 

Take it things went well or dont you know yet


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> No hooning though due to the fog and ice, and the huge number of speed cameras around!


And of course the fact that we were all legless...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm told (in whispers) that apparently the day AND the night went excellently...... :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I'm told (in whispers) that apparently the day AND the night went excellently...... :


  ;D  ;D I was waiting for that! Now lets have a think, who was absent at breakfast ....... Â :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> ;D  ;D I was waiting for that! Now lets have a think, who was absent at breakfast ....... Â :


  yeah who WAS missing from breakfast...... ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Am I glad or dissappointed I had to leave early  ??? :
... well ... it was foggy all the way home with temperatures around, and below, freezing.
Most *....* had front and rear fog lights on (even on the motorway) which made it even worse :'(
Hope to see you all soon


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> ;D  ;D I was waiting for that! Now lets have a think, who was absent at breakfast ....... Â :


 8)

(i never said i was good at mornings...)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My pics..... they are about 1/2 meg per pic, but the thumb nails are small.

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/TTOC%20meetin ... age_01.htm


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it but I was mixing with the likes of Nigel Mansell, Damon Hill, David Coulthard and Murray Walker at the 'Grand Prix Party' in Birmingham.

I hope that the meeting was positive and alot came out of it.

Cheers

hbk


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry I couldn't make it but I was mixing with the likes of Nigel Mansell, Damon Hill, David Coulthard and Murray Walker at the 'Grand Prix Party' in Birmingham.
> 
> I hope that the meeting was positive and alot came out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good Pictures nuTTs and Wak 
shame about the fog


----------

